# DNP Cycle Log - Getting Hotter & Having Fun!



## sfstud33

Ok guys, i've been on DNP for the last six days and i thought i would report what i've experienced.

For the first three days - didn't feel anything. But i followed recommendations and did not increase the dose.  I went a full 5 days on the single tab which i was 250mg. Apart from needing a short nap in the afternoon, it did not impact my life at all. Of course i dont want you all to think that there are no sides - that is not true - but for me 250mg for five days was a doddle. 

What i did notice was that i was slightly warmer than normal, and visiting anywhere that was hot like the upper level of a shopping center did have me feeling the heat and stripping off my overcoat / sweater.

Today is day six and this is the first day im trying 500mg. I can already feel my core is warmer, and i've had to take off my shoes and walk around barefeet inside with a a short sleeve poloshirt and jeans. I dont think i could wear anything warmer. Im not really sweating that much, just feel more of a warm glow.

As far as how i feel, i feel great! Im not noticing any issue other than being warmer than normal.  I know other people have experienced being very tired to the point of exhaustion. I must be a freak because im not experiencing that effect at all. However, im only on day six so we'll see how it goes a few more days 

Finally, please be very careful into translating this into your own action plan. Just because i tolerate it well for the first six days does not mean you will have the same result. Be careful. You only have one body!

SFstud33!


----------



## PillarofBalance

*DNP Cycle Log - Getting Hotter &amp; Having Fun!*

500mg for one day so far? Wait till tomorrow lol...

Good luck, and keep hydrated.


----------



## DarksideSix

^ what he said...lol!!


----------



## Four1Thr33

Glad u are doing the log.  I want this stuff


----------



## biggerben692000

Just remember, if you get too hot, ice water enemas to cool your core.


----------



## sfstud33

*DNP Cycle Log - Getting Hotter &amp; Having Fun!*

Ok. Day two at 500mg and so far it's been pretty good. The stuff I'm using is Chrystal based so maybe that's why the sides are minimal? Anyway. Apart from feeling warm I'm pretty good. Not warm enough yet to start sweating unless in a warm room. I'm curious to see if I can do a week at 500mg...


----------



## sfstud33

*DNP Cycle Log - Getting Hotter &amp; Having Fun!*

Ok. I noticed after I eat carbs I get warm and need to cool off. Turkey dinner with stuffing and potatoes has my temp go up. Had to fan myself to stay comfortable but still feeling pretty good.


----------



## 63Vette

If I eat carbs I sweat like a whore in church... lol funny you get the same effect.... keep logging it brother!

Subbed,
Vette


----------



## sfstud33

*DNP Cycle Log - Getting Hotter &amp; Having Fun!*

Sleepy sleepy sleepy today. Did a simple squat and dead lift routine. Would be happy to sleep all day. At the shops now - the wife is shoe shopping. I might rest the eyelids a few mins. Not in any pain or discomfort. Just tired.


----------



## AlphaD

Im in on this ride.  I have been interested in this for awhile. Definite thanks for logging brother.


----------



## DarksideSix

believe it or not, you want to eat carbs, it makes the DNP work more for you.  yes, eating carbs will feel like throwing gas on a fire at times but it works all that much more for you.


----------



## PillarofBalance

*DNP Cycle Log - Getting Hotter &amp; Having Fun!*



DarksideSix said:


> believe it or not, you want to eat carbs, it makes the DNP work more for you.  yes, eating carbs will feel like throwing gas on a fire at times but it works all that much more for you.



That's a very old thought and has been shown to be incorrect numerous times. Next time you run DNP do it on a keto diet.

It's like judging whether your test is working by havin gyno


----------



## HH

I get extremely lethargic on DNP,but eating fruits helped me out. I would pick up a few fruit bowls from the supermarket and eat some whenever I felt tired.


----------



## Spongy

Thanks for doing this log brosephalous.


----------



## sfstud33

*DNP Cycle Log - Getting Hotter &amp; Having Fun!*

Will do on the carbs. Just has rhubarb pie. I love rhubarb. Probably not a good choice but had the munchies. Feeling warm but not too bad. I have frozen cherries and pineapple so ill do that with a shake for a late meal. Thx for everyone's help and feedback. Starting to see a difference and abs are starting to emerge....


----------



## NbleSavage

63Vette said:


> If I eat carbs I sweat like a whore in church... lol funny you get the same effect.... keep logging it brother!
> 
> Subbed,
> Vette



^^^ THIS ^^^ Truth. I'm bulking with The Sponge right now and getting more carbs than usual. I always feel like I could break a sweat after a carb-heavy meal.


----------



## sfstud33

Im definately feeling the heat. Man this stuff really warms you up. Its like wearing a sweater all day. I go outside into the cold every now and then to cool down. Its not too bad - im sweating only on the calves - and its not yellow yet. 

Im at work now and the women tend to put on space heaters and i feel like i could crawl into the icebox for a few mintues to get some relief from the heat! Decided to wear sandles to work - its a bit gay but i needed to keep my feet cool.

I have no idea how long to run DNP for. Is there a maximum run. I've been on 8 days now. I think i can probably go to 14 or longer unless there is a reason not to..... If you have any advice it would be welcome.


----------



## sfstud33

*DNP Cycle Log - Getting Hotter &amp; Having Fun!*

Feeling dozy again and like I have allergies. Sort of awoken nasal passages. Still enjoying the experience. Temp is 46 outside and I'm wearing jeans and a short sleeve shirt.


----------



## Christosterone

Like the log, keep it up


----------



## sfstud33

*DNP Cycle Log - Getting Hotter &amp; Having Fun!*

Did a workout routine today including pull-ups . Only started pull-ups 8-10 weeks ago and now up to six sets of six - each set including six wide and six narrow. Plans fell short and I was done at the fourth superset.

I'm sleeping with the fan on and no covers.


----------



## Four1Thr33

How has the weight loss been ?


----------



## DarksideSix

i wouldn't go more than 14 days on 500mgs.  hows the weight looking?


----------



## sfstud33

*DNP Cycle Log - Getting Hotter &amp; Having Fun!*

Not lost much weight but abs are coming in so must be holding water. 

I workout at 8am and have a caffeine drink befor. I take the dnp at 10. A few hours later I'm feeling sleepy!!!!


----------



## PillarofBalance

*Re: DNP Cycle Log - Getting Hotter &amp; Having Fun!*



sfstud33 said:


> Not lost much weight but abs are coming in so must be holding water.
> 
> I workout at 8am and have a caffeine drink befor. I take the dnp at 10. A few hours later I'm feeling sleepy!!!!




About 8 days after you come off, and you'll be much lighter.  Its a lot of water.


----------



## sfstud33

*DNP Cycle Log - Getting Hotter &amp; Having Fun!*

Ok. Noticed I feel hotter for the first 12 hours after taking dnp. I'm trying to work timing so I'm my coolest for workouts at 8:00am and so far it looks like taking around 4pm is best.


----------



## DarksideSix

*Re: DNP Cycle Log - Getting Hotter &amp; Having Fun!*



sfstud33 said:


> Ok. Noticed I feel hotter for the first 12 hours after taming dnp. I'm trying to work timing so I'm my coolest for workouts at 8:00am and so far it looks like taking around 4pm is best.



I did this, took with dinner so all the sides...lethargy and heat were during my sleep time.  really made it easier to handle


----------



## sfstud33

*DNP Cycle Log - Getting Hotter &amp; Having Fun!*

Weight seems to be about the same. But we did have Christmas and them my birthday in there so there was a couple days bad eating on my part. I'll probably go all this week then come off .  This stuff has killed sex drive. Too tired and hot!!


----------



## PillarofBalance

*Re: DNP Cycle Log - Getting Hotter &amp; Having Fun!*



sfstud33 said:


> Weight seems to be about the same. But we did have Christmas and them my birthday in there so there was a couple days bad eating on my part. I'll probably go all this week then come off .  This stuff has killed sex drive. Too tired and hot!!



This isn't ephedrine. You can kinda just eat whatever and no matter what you'll lose fat.  You could consider dropping the dose back to one cap per day and ride it out for another month or two.


----------



## sfstud33

*DNP Cycle Log - Getting Hotter &amp; Having Fun!*

Ok. Good advice pob! It's working but very slowly...


----------



## AndroSport

Nice log brother... Are you taking photos so you can do a before & after?


----------



## StoliFTW

*Re: DNP Cycle Log - Getting Hotter &amp; Having Fun!*



PillarofBalance said:


> This isn't ephedrine. You can kinda just eat whatever and no matter what you'll lose fat.  You could consider dropping the dose back to one cap per day and ride it out for another month or two.



Second that! I wanna start taking 100mg/daily for a longer period of time and see if the effects are prominent.


----------



## sfstud33

*DNP Cycle Log - Getting Hotter &amp; Having Fun!*

Today's workout sucked. It incorporated legs and I was exhausted. Even very light weights had me winded.  I'm going to keep going with 500mg until the end of the week and then drop to 250 and run a few more weeks. I'll get some photos organized soon


----------



## StoliFTW

hang in there bro! Stay Safe!


----------



## 63Vette

I just want to reiterate what POB said. If this works like the old yellow powder version you will lose a large percentage of your weight loss about a week after you come off.

Respect,
Vette


----------



## sfstud33

*DNP Cycle Log - Getting Hotter &amp; Having Fun!*

I'm down six pounds since starting and pretty much eating whatever I want. Tonight was chicken corn and broccoli and desert was a protein bar. I'm stuffed full now and ready to turn in. Breakfast was scrambled eggs with chillis and a protein shake. Lunch was a five guys beef burger and it was amazing - mushrooms, onions and jalapeños - hot and spicy style!!!


----------



## Four1Thr33

5 guys is amazing but on hell of a lot of cals


----------



## theminister

Cant DNP kill you? Isnt it gunpowder or something? Fuck me, becareful. Drink lots


----------



## PillarofBalance

Four1Thr33 said:


> 5 guys is amazing but on hell of a lot of cals




I can count to potato


----------



## Four1Thr33

I don't even know why there's fry sizes.  They just add your cup and then full the bag haha


----------



## g0re

*Re: DNP Cycle Log - Getting Hotter &amp; Having Fun!*



Four1Thr33 said:


> 5 guys is amazing but on hell of a lot of cals



Five guys is like an instant laxative for me.  It is delicious tho.


----------



## sfstud33

I agree. I asked for a small fries and got that, and then they must have decided to just keep on filling the bag because there was twice as many fries in the bag. Im not a big fry person so i had a few and the hamburger and left it at that.


----------



## sfstud33

TheMinister said:


> Cant DNP kill you? Isnt it gunpowder or something? Fuck me, becareful. Drink lots



Last i checked im still in the land of the living...

I would drink more, but then im not sweating that much so there's no point. Yes im warm, even hot at times, but not bad enough to sweat profusely. Truth be told i could probably step it up to 750mg but i have a feeling i'd be miserable.

Everyone is different. I guess for me DNP is no big deal, but im am feeling the lethargy and fatigue. I did six sets of pullup excercises today and could have rolled over and gone to sleep with a fan on me.


----------



## sfstud33

*DNP Cycle Log - Getting Hotter &amp; Having Fun!*

Does dnp give anyone a blocked nose? Feel like I have a head coldly nose is stuffed up..... Weight down from 192 lbs to 183 this morning!!


----------



## StoliFTW

*Re: DNP Cycle Log - Getting Hotter &amp; Having Fun!*



sfstud33 said:


> Does dnp give anyone a blocked nose? Feel like I have a head coldly nose is stuffed up..... Weight down from 192 lbs to 183 this morning!!



Not here - but then again I'm only on day 5 at 200mg.  Probably just the makings of a cold..


----------



## PillarofBalance

*Re: DNP Cycle Log - Getting Hotter &amp; Having Fun!*



sfstud33 said:


> Does dnp give anyone a blocked nose? Feel like I have a head coldly nose is stuffed up..... Weight down from 192 lbs to 183 this morning!!



Not me nope...


----------



## sfstud33

Been on DNP for 17 days and i've been doing pretty well except for being continually exhausted, having what feels like a head cold / stuffed nose, having a hard time at workouts, and even been off sex for the last four days due to being exhausted. So - if you can live with all that DNP is for you.

Seriously, im going to come off now and try to see what the final result was in terms of weight loss. There is definately a huge difference. I tended to carry my fat in the saddlebags above my backside - and those are now looking less developed. Still a while to go in order to get the abs to come in. I think it will take another 5 lbs of fat loss to do that.

After i've been off a week im going to see about jumping back on and doing 250mg for an extended time. Im curious as to how the exhaustion issue will play out on a 250mg extended dose.

All in all, i can highly recommend DNP as something worth trying!


----------



## Four1Thr33

I will run this soon. Told my lady and she wants it as well


----------



## Jada

Nice log stud


----------



## StoliFTW

Man I am coming down with a cold now. Nose has been dripping constantly in the last 12hours. And I was soo tired at work today.. 
Please let us know how much weight drops once discontinuing DNP. GReat log!!


----------



## sfstud33

*DNP Cycle Log - Getting Hotter &amp; Having Fun!*

Feeling much more energetic today. Celebrated my return to the land of the living with a few cookies. Now I gotta make up for it the rest of the day. My jeans are now baggy again.

What took about three months with diet last year was accomplished in two and a half weeks on dnp. 

Sex drive came back too! After being too hot and tired to care. Now I'm wanting it again.

I'm looking forward to trying 250mg for a month or so....


----------



## Jada

Damn that's good results


----------



## Four1Thr33

Looking forward to final drop in weight


----------



## #TheMatrix

Great log.  
Would be nice if you posted your daily physical demand.  Im in a labor related field of work.  And we work in an oven based room.  Its really hot lately.  Wonder if a lower dose would be better.  
Not trying to hijack.  Just raising questions.

Thanks for the updates


----------



## sfstud33

Ok, i run a bookstore, so my physical demand is pretty light. And i can take a 10 or 20 minute snooze at my desk in the afternoon. If i was working a physically demanding job there would be no way i could do 500mg. But 250mg would be doable.

So, if you have a physically intensive job, dont expect to be able to do 500mg for long.


----------



## #TheMatrix

Thanks. SfS.  
Yeah I wasn't planing on going overboard.
I dont sweat easy . Its 90 degrees with heat at my work place because of the over head ovens to dry the web (laminator)  and I dont sweat.  If I manage to get pressed pills I might start with a half pill to see I react.  
.....the wife is interested also.  Wonder if theres members who've tried.


----------



## 63Vette

BUMP ^^^^^^ Update??


----------



## sfstud33

Ok, took about a week off and then jumped back on at 250mg per week to see how things progress. Im anxious to see how it works. Im on day 7 of 250mg per day and its pretty easy to take this dose. Im feeling a little hot at the moment, but not too bad - still when gets worse when i eat carbs - but i like carbs so im going to do them anyway.

Im going to try this dose for a month to see whether soft and slow is as good as hard and fast.

At day 7 i can tell you that im not experiencing the bone numbing weary feeling that i got on 500mg. The only tough part is that my temperature rises during my workouts which makes it harder to do an aggressive workout, especially squats. But - if im going to be slim and gorgeous then its all worth it. Im back at 183 pounds after having gone up to 185 when restarting - probably retaining a little water. I think i can get to about 178 - thats probably a good place for me. You can see the outer edge of my abs at the moment, but not the actual washboard stomach that im craving.

Got to get my gut in shape for an upcoming cruise - dont want to scare off other passengers when i put on the swimming trunks! Actually its looking pretty good at the moment - but i would kill for a six pack....


----------



## sfstud33

I did 10 days at 250mg and for me that dose does not produce any result at all. 500mg is where the action is. Today i feel it!

Right now im at 181lbs down from my max while on cycle at 195. My scales estimate my bodyfat at 7.8%

Im going to keep trying to do 500mg for another week to see if i can get down to 178lbs. 

Then im going to start bulking up again.


----------



## sfstud33

Im finding that this time around dealing with the 500mg dose is easier than when i first did DNP. Im wondering if the body builds a tolerance to it after a while. Im not dropping weight much, so im wondering if i've acclimatized to the dose. Im going to continue my plan for another week to see if i can get the last few pounds off. 

In terms of coping with sides during the day, i have a fan in my office to keep me cool and it helps a lot. Whenever i go outside even if its 40 F, i dont need a sweater. Everyone thinks i have ice in my blood  Night time is not too bad. As long as i have a fan on im comfortable. By the time i wake up in the morning i feel pretty normal. Im taking my tabs at 10-11am. I do my workouts in the morning mainly, so i want to make sure i get the maximum time from taking the dose to doing a workout - it helps get through the workout.

I am getting the same blocked nose that i got first time round. And having fun with the bowels - you definately poop more often on DNP. 

I'll report back in a few days on my progress.


----------



## sfstud33

Weight this morning was 179.0 lbs. Im pretty happy with that - but still can't see abs. My scales report body fat at 7.4%

So i've lost 16lbs of blubber since starting DNP. Not bad. Weight loss has slowed down a lot and im also cleaning up my sweet tooth. Back to diet jello when i get the cravings for sweet things. 

Im going to continue on for another week to see if i can shed a few more pounds.


----------



## DarksideSix

sfstud33 said:


> Im finding that this time around dealing with the 500mg dose is easier than when i first did DNP. Im wondering if the body builds a tolerance to it after a while. Im not dropping weight much, so im wondering if i've acclimatized to the dose. Im going to continue my plan for another week to see if i can get the last few pounds off.
> 
> In terms of coping with sides during the day, i have a fan in my office to keep me cool and it helps a lot. Whenever i go outside even if its 40 F, i dont need a sweater. Everyone thinks i have ice in my blood  Night time is not too bad. As long as i have a fan on im comfortable. By the time i wake up in the morning i feel pretty normal. Im taking my tabs at 10-11am. I do my workouts in the morning mainly, so i want to make sure i get the maximum time from taking the dose to doing a workout - it helps get through the workout.
> 
> I am getting the same blocked nose that i got first time round. And having fun with the bowels - you definately poop more often on DNP.
> 
> I'll report back in a few days on my progress.



yes, you do build a tolerance rather quickly so it's better to space your runs out longer between


----------



## sfstud33

Ok, 11 days at 500mg and i was at 176 this morning.

Im slowly figuring out how to eat while taking this stuff. There are definately things you can do to speed up progress. Eating carbs is fine, but i find i need to keep the fats down - its not a case of anything goes. You can maintain weight with anything goes, but in order to consistently loose weight you have to watch your diet. 

I'll keep going to rest of this week to see how things end up.


----------



## 63Vette

Great 'double' log bro.... I was a bit worried that ten days off might not be long enough between runs. Is it?

Can you tell you are decreasing bodyfat and not just losing 'weight'?

Much Respect,
Vette


----------



## sfstud33

63Vette said:


> Great 'double' log bro.... I was a bit worried that ten days off might not be long enough between runs. Is it?
> 
> Can you tell you are decreasing bodyfat and not just losing 'weight'?
> 
> Much Respect,
> Vette



I think i have lost a little muscle because my pullups are not as good as they were. But im not sure if thats DNP depleting energy or being off the juice for a few months. I'll know when i come off the DNP in a week - if pullups come back then i'll know that im good. 

My goal is to shred as much as possible before my upcoming cruise in February - so that was the reason for the smaller 10 day break. Even with less muscle the more shredded you are the better you look. And i'll hop back on the juice in March.


----------



## sfstud33

Ok, i decided to come off on Wednesday. 

As of today i was at 176lbs in weight. down nearly 19lbs from my max weight three months ago. 

Most of it was fat, and the scales now report my bodyfat at between 7.4 and 7.8% depending on the day. 

But - i did loose some muscle. In struggling with some exercises. Its like i've been out of the gym for a month. Also the worst affected are wide and narrow grip pullups. Although these are relatively new for me, i can only do about half as many as i could before starting DNP.

However, i feel that it was worth loosing the weight. I gotta cruise (as in a boat) later this month and feel happy about the fat i lost. It looks so much better. After that i'll do a bulk and see if i can put on another 8-10lbs.

Looking back at the experience it was a great way to finish off my steroid cycle. A year ago i dieted down to 165lbs and it took quite some time - about six months. Just eating chicken and cucumbers or artichoke salad for lunch and watching the other meals. But i lost a lot of muscle, the worst affected was my calves - they used to be really good and now they are no where near as big. 

I would have to say that DNP was more sparing on muscle than my diet last year. Its harder and faster - so i think that you can manage the muscle loss a lot more easily.

Anyway, im happy with the results.


----------



## StoliFTW

amazing log.  should lose more weight in the upcoming days. let us know your final weight next wednesday or thursday


----------



## Spongy

Any update now that you've been off for a bit?


----------



## DarksideSix

question for you, when you were taking 500mg a day did you take it all at once or split it up twicea day?


----------



## BigTruck

*Re: DNP Cycle Log - Getting Hotter &amp; Having Fun!*

Awesome logs bros lol. Ill def give this a try before summer.


----------

